# Fishing Townsville



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm heading up to Townsville for a week at the end of this week, and I'm aiming to rack up a few hours on the water. Not sure how I'll wrangle it yet, but where there's a will there's a fish. Any regulars here who are local to the area? I'm looking for a few pointers on where I might want to try, and what I might want to prepare for. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya 5th,

I haven't fished there, but have seen lots of flathead lays along the beaches of Magnetic island. (about 6k offshore.) the bay right infront of the city should be good for Mackeral and I have heard of jacks in the boat harbour.

Magnetic island has lots of granite like rocky headlands and sandy beaches in between and fringing coral reefs here & there. Trolling strong big HBs should also produce some quality coral trout.

I would be looking at 15kg gear (mostly)

Good luck mate.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I've just SMS'd Heno as he lives in townsville, if you have transport and a day to spend, I'd be taking the drive up to Lucinda, heaps of GTs up there, but it is heavily infested with crocs too, hmm, maybe wait till Heno can gets on and gives some advice.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

G'day 5th,
The area behind the casino can produce good numbers of trevally and on the other side of the breakwater from the 4th marker out mackeral / queenies & whatever else happens to be passing by can be expected all within 10 to 15 min paddle from the city. access can be gained from the coast guard ramp near the entertainment center in Ross ck. the creek itself often produces Barra / cod & jacks with a slow troll hard up against the rock wall.
The fresh water stretches of the Ross river above Aplins wier is stocked with Barra & jacks have been trialed in there aswell. Up around Cape Pallarenda There's plenty of shaded parking and easy access to the water .... the areas to the north along this stretch have plenty of shallow sandflats that produce flathead to about 60-70cm /queenfish /salmon ect.... If your interested in trying maggie out the easiest option is to catch the ferry or the barge.
Attention is needed in any shallow areas nth of pallarenda DO NOT paddle over any dark patches that you can see in the water and keep an eye on the beach if your in that close. The local toothies are not that common around tsv but I still wouldn't like to paddle over one in the shallows.
3 outfits required would be 6-8kg........15kg...... A handline 10-15kg or greater.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

The HB's I have success with in these areas are any of the bumper bar metals,river2sea bubblepop 65's,Reidy's little lucifers,bomber 15 A+B and the B52 riedy's. SP's 80mm to 110mm Slick rigs & the Stormwild eye shads 10g.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Heno. Here's hoping I find a way to get out amongst it. I'll play it by ear when I get there, and will keep an eye out for those foreboding dark patches


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

I lived there for 3 years fishing all of the above mentioned areas from a yak and not once did I ever see a croc. Go for a paddle in to Ross Island and fish around the Army barracks there and the Trawlers docking wharf opposite the barracks. Heaps of Barra, Jacks and Pikey Bream, and hardly any pressure. The main river itself sees a bit of traffic, but that little area sees bugger all. If the tides are right, try and get in there at night, the trawlers dump and hose out all their waste and the fish congregate around their boats in a feeding frenzy. Also flick plastics under the Army LCM-8's and the docks that they are moored too, there is stacks of fish there.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont mean to sound perdantic ( spelling )... but less than 1 mile from the trawler moorings last season on the opposite side of the river ( second creek on the left from the mouth of ross river) not far from the trawlers parks & wildlife set traps for a 3.5m model that was never caught so caution is required if fishing this area from a yak. Staying in the main river system & beyond you should have no drama's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe Im just lucky :wink: I did know a fellow up there that was fishing north of Townsville in his yak and actually hit a croc with his paddle when he dug in for a stroke. This thing went straight under him. If it had of been me, I reckon people would have thought I was paddling a leaky oil tanker judging by the slick I would of left all the way back to the car :lol:


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

keljad said:


> If it had of been me, I reckon people would have thought I was paddling a leaky oil tanker judging by the slick I would of left all the way back to the car :lol:


HMM..... A new model Squidgie slick rig....scented.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Mate you will have a ball  I am situated a little south of Townsville. All the fish mentioned give a hard pull and are on the go. Water temp is still right for the mackerel.

Large dusky flathead will be coming on to laying their eggs on the flats also. Jacks are coming on though haven't got one yet. Barra are on as well, but don't seem to like the clearer water creeks l venture into. I wuold be a little wary of the murky water stuff. Crocs are coming more active this time of year.

GJ


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Bring your wire trace and HB's for a troll. Friday l got 5 hits. Only landed one spottie mackerek (60cms). Lost one prong off a trebble with one hit (make sure you have strong trbbles on). Probably lost it to a large toad fish.
GJ


----------

